

Why mine Bitcoins when you can use Computing Power for Hedging? - joaojeronimo
https://crowdprocess.com/demo-portfolio

======
juliangoldsmith
Nobody mines with CPUs/GPUs any more. If you do, you'll lose money on
electricity.

That's pretty interesting, though. I think. Brb, looking up terminology.

~~~
joaojeronimo
Yup, still tons (really tons) of people ask us why we mine bitcoins.

------
J_Darnley
What does the computer get out of it though. If I were to mine BTC, I get BTC
out of it, even if it cost me more in electricity to do so.

If I run this what do I get out of it? I see what you get out of it. You get
to use my computing power to help you make "safe" money.

------
gaius
That is not the title of the article, it is nothing to do with Bitcoins.

~~~
joaojeronimo
The title has everything to do with it, it's about a better alternative to
mine bitcoins

------
fsk
You can calculate the minimum volatility portfolio directly with linear
algebra, idiot. It's called 'efficient frontier'.

~~~
joaojeronimo
not what we're trying to do

